# LG fridge motor sounds loud and rough



## hrhlaurie (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, not LG, it's a Samsung fridge!

I came downstairs this morning and my fridge was really loud, still cold and good temps, but loud.  

I unplugged it and searched this forum and found the reference to ice build up, so I checked and inside freezer looks fine.  Everything looks OK, but not sure what to do about the rattling motor.

Noise is loud outside the fridge and seems to be coming from a fan in lower, middle part of unit.

Model # is RS2630SH

Thanks!


----------



## hrhlaurie (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it's the condenser but not sure if it is motor or blade so would you suggest replacing both?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 8, 2012)

Use an empty garden hose as a stethoscope with a helper at the other end to listen while you probe candidate noise sources.


----------



## woodchuck (Dec 8, 2012)

You have one fan in the freezer usually at the top or bottom behind the back cover inside the freezer. The blades could be hitting built up ice on the condenser coils caused because of a failure in the defrost system. Remove the cover to have a look. If there's lots of ice start working on defrost system. If it's clear of ice then replace the fan since it will fail soon anyway.

You have another fan under the unit next to the compressor accessible from behind the unit behind the cardboard cover.


----------

